

Horse meat found in IKEA meatball - amerf1
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2013/02/25/horsemeat-scandal/1933037/

======
nodata
or "How I learnt I love horsemeat".

------
jamesjguthrie
I'm well disappointed about this, I love IKEA meatballs!

------
youngerdryas
Why in the world is IKEA making meatballs?

~~~
teej
Have you never been in an IKEA before? They serve traditional sweedish food in
a cafeteria at every single location. Furniture shopping can be arduous work.
IKEA recognizes this and sates your hunger with cheap eats. It's part of the
experience. I imagine people with full stomachs tend to buy more, too.

~~~
youngerdryas
I'll have to go, probably skip the meatballs though.

